
That Windows 10 Tracks You – From German Cyber Intelligence - lucb1e
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2018/11/534-ways-that-windows-10-tracks-you-from-german-cyberintelligence/
======
lucb1e
> Windows firewall will ignore filters that block Microsoft Telemetry IPs

I purposefully set a default block rule and only allow windows update plus the
one service that I want to run. My inner paranoid me said I should firewall it
on the host and not on the windows VM, but then I couldn't distinguish between
connections originating from Windows update and other connections to Microsoft
servers, and I told myself I shouldn't be so paranoid. While I disagree with
choices like keeping windows closed source, I thought they were an honest
business, especially with the recent developments (since ballmer left), but
hardcoding some things into a firewall is really dishonest.

